# I can see IRC Staff Forum topics on the Latest Descussions



## TheWingless (Oct 5, 2008)

It's kind of like the thing where guests(aren't logged in) can see the reports and other staff discussion topics on the latest discussions, but I can see IRC Forum Topics on the latest discussions and I'm logged in(not a guest).







I don't know if it matters too much since I still can't view what's in the topic. I'm not even too sure if this has already been reported.


----------



## Narin (Oct 6, 2008)

Fixed


----------



## DrKupo (Oct 6, 2008)

Why in the world are you reporting this?

Narin, is there a topic about me yet?


----------



## JPH (Oct 6, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> Why in the world are you reporting this?
> 
> Narin, is there a topic about me yet?


So Narin or someone can fix it, as regular users shouldn't be allowed to see this forum.

And yeah, there is.


----------



## xcalibur (Oct 6, 2008)

quit talking about me narin
>=[

If you don't have a topic about me, stop making me so paranoid. Its not funny to be talked about behind your back and knowing it.


----------



## DrKupo (Oct 7, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh please post the contents on my topic. i'd love to see it


----------



## The Worst (Oct 7, 2008)

can you post a topic about me and my ^ symbol being banned?  also these symbols ` and - thank you.


----------



## amptor (Oct 7, 2008)

don't do anything for drkupo.


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 7, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kupo, my man. You've got a whole sub-forum I'd bet!


----------



## DrKupo (Oct 7, 2008)

AshuraZro said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you molest any children lately amptor?


----------



## amptor (Oct 7, 2008)

see why?


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 7, 2008)

Alright well the problem doesn't exist anymore so gonna go close this now.


----------

